# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Aborti

## Kryeengjelli

Aborti nje klithme e heshtur

Shumë zhurmë edhe pak informacion i përgjithshëm rreth abortit. Nëse hedhim një sy në termin ndërprerje artificiale e lindjes dhe ta analogojmë me termin ndërprerje artificiale e funksionimit të zemrës do të ndërpritej një jetë.
Nga pikpamja fetare ky është një veprim jo fetar, i cili i përket frymës së laicitetit dhe trumbetohet nga njerëz që i përkasin të ashtuquajturës frymë e lirisë, duke mos njohur asnjë cak moral dhe njerëzor. Gjithashtu krijues dhe përkrahës të kësaj ideje janë edhe qarqet feministe me parullën e tyre të njohur: jashtë ligjet nga trupat tona.
Duhet përmendur se abortet janë kryer që nga kohët më të lashta, por çdo metodë për ndërprerjen e shtatzanisë konsiderohej e pa lejueshme. Gjithashtu edhe vetë embrioni shihej si njeri i plotë dhe aborti shihej si vrasje e pastër pa bërë dallim midis embrionit dhe një njeriu të pjekur.
Por, në sekullin e XXtë ushfaq lëvizja e cila u quajt pro abortioniste. Me kalimin e kohës kjo lëvizje mori përmasa silogjesh edhe organizatash, dhe kjo për faktin se mentaliteti moral ndryshon me kalimin e kohës dhe në këtë mënyrë duhet dhe kuptuar sipas ritmit bashkëkohor. Pasi ajo që dukej die e keqe sot nuk duket dhe nuk mund të jetë më e tillë. Kështu po e njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe me kuptimin e abortit.
Me refrenin pra, se çdo grua ka të drejtë të vendosë mbi trupin e saj, shtojnë se embrioni nuk ka jetë të pavarur në vetvete. Duke vazhduar të shtojnë se embrioni është pjesë e trupit të nënës, për të cilën ai përbën çështje personale, kjo pra është për ta arsyeja që aborti nuk përbën vrasje.
Por çështja nuk është aq e thjeshtë sa e shfaqin grupet përparimtare feministe dhe pro-abortioniste. Pikërisht për këtë arsye mendimin nëse aborti përbën vrasje apo jo duhet ta thonë personat konpetentë dhe jo njerëz me simpati dhe mendime të caktuara.
Dhe konkretisht çfarë thotë për kërtë temë mjekësia, nëse embrioni është thjesht një pjesë mishi e trupit të nënës, të cilin ajo mund ta përdorë si të dojë, apo përbën një jetë krejt të pavarur. Apo mos vartësia e tij nga trupi i nënës është thjesht në kuadrin e të ushqyerit, ashtu sikundër edhe çdo njëri prej nesh ka vartësi ushqyerje nga ambjenti rrethues. 
Nëse pranojmë se foshnja deri në momentin e lindjes sështë jetë autonome, por pjesë e trupit të nënës, çmund të themi për lindjet e para-kohëshme në muajin e 7të, kur fëmija mund të jetojë pa ndërhyrjen e mjekut. Si pra mund të themi se brenda mitrës është një copë mish që nëna mund ta përdorë si të dojë edhe jashtë saj është një jetë e pavarur.
Çdo dyshim rreth kësaj çështjeje u shua me krijimin e fëmijës së parë në kushte laboratorike në epruvetë. Kështu pra mjekët e SH.B.A në këtë kohë mbështetnin mendimin se jeta e embrionit fillon në javën e dymbëdhjetë. Gjë që pati si rrjedhojë, që pjesa më e madhe e aborteve rreth 91% e tyre të kryeshin para kësaj kohe. Por ky problem shqetësoi vazhdimisht mjekësinë dhe në veçanti mjeket gjinekologë të cilët kryenin aborte. Dhe kjo për vëtë faktin e shenjtërisë së jetës njerëzore. Problemi vendosi përpara përgjegjësisë mjaft shkencëtarë, të cilët pas shumë studimesh arritë të kuptonin atë që bënin dhe të hidhnin dritë mbi temën.
Njëri prej tyre është edhe gjinekologu Amerikan Bernard Natanson, ish drejtor i një klinike private abortesh, i cili brenda dy vjetësh kishte kryer 60.000 aborte. I shqetësuar për drejtësinë e veprimeve të tij, vuri në zbatim teknikën edhe mjetet bashkëkohore për studimin e çështjës. Çfarë jetë shfaq embrioni edhe kur fillon ajo.
Pas studimesh të shumta Natanson kuptoi edhe deklaroi se: sot problemi se embrioni është një qenie e veçantë njerëzore me të gjitha karakteristikat e tija personale, nuk është më një çështje, e cila i përket vetëm besimit. Embrioni pra është një jetë e plotë njerëzore edhe një person i veçantë dhe unik, gjë të cilën e treguan qartë studimet shkencore. 
Si provë vërtetuese për këtë gjë z. Natanson me anë të ultratingujve filmoi në një videokasetë abortimin e një embrioni 12të javësh. Videokaseta që u filmua u quajt Klithmë e heshtur, duke vërtetuar se:
1) Embrioni ndjen rrezikun që i kërcënon mjeti vrasës i abortit.
2) Shpreh ndjeshmërinë e rrezikut duke bërë veprime si: a). Lëviz me nxitim në mënyrë të shqetësuar. 
b) Rahjet e zemrës i rriten ndjeshëm nga 140 në 200 rahje në minutë. 
c) Hapën dhe mbyll gojën e tij sikur nxjerr një klithëm.
Sot që mjekësia bashkëkohore bërthamore ka përparuar në majat e saj më të larta, ka arritur në zbulime si:
a- Embrionit brenda në 18të ditë ka filluar ti bëhet e ndjeshëme, rahja e zemrës duke u pozicionuar në funksionim plotësisht të pavarur, me sistemin e saj qarkullues. 
b- Në javën e pestë duken qartë hunda, mollzat e faqeve dhe gishtat e embrionit.
c- Në javën e gjashtë fillon të funksionojë sistemi nervor, gjithashtu dallohet qartë edhe skeleti dhe funksionimi i disa organeve si mëlçia dhe veshkat.
d- Në fëmija ende i pa lindur fillojnë të bëhen të ndjeshme edhe valëte trurit. Pra fëmija i pa lindur ka të gjitha organet e jashtme dhe të brendshme, ka sy, hundë, gojë, gjuhë.
e- Në javën e dhjetë fëmija ka të gjitha karakteristikat që shohim tek një fëmijë i sapo lindur pas nëntë muajsh.
f- Ndërsa në javën e dymbëdhjetë të gjitha organet e fëmijës janë të formuara plotësisht dhe për më tepër edhe shenjat personale të gishtave. Që në këtë moment e tutje nuk mbetet veç rritja dhe zhvillimi i tyre. Pra mund të themi me plot gojë se një embrion prej tre muajsh ka kaq jetë, sa mund të kthejë kokën, të shtrëngojë kërthizën e tij, të gjejë gojen dhe të futë gishtin në të duke e thithur, gjithashtu të bëjë edhe lëvizje të tjera të ndryshme.
Profesori Francez Jeronim Lezen për çështjen e abortit shkruan se: zhdukja e një embrioni të çfarëdo moshe qoftë, është e barasvleftëshme me vrasjen e një qenieje njerëzore - dhe shton- Fillimi i jetës së një qenieje njerëzorte i takon momentit të ngjizjes... Edhe kjo qenie njerëzore është një e përkryer dhe e veçantë. Është një sepse është e veçantë në të gjitha pikat edhe është e veçantë sepse nuk mund të zëvendësohet me diçka tjetër. 
Gjithashtu edhe doktori Ernest Hunt, gjatë një studimi të tij  arriti në konkluzjonin se: Veza e pllenuar nuk është thjesht një masë qelizore, pa karakteristika të veçanta ...por është plotësisht edhe tërësisht jeta e një qenieje njerëzore. E cila ka aq gjallësi në vetvete, sa një foshnjë, sa një fëmijë, sa një i ri ose i moshuar. Si rrjedhojë aborti vret një jetë njerëzore, qoftë kjo edhe në hapat më fillestare.
Pas gjithë këtyre mendimeve, lind pyetja ku është mesjetarizmi dhe prapambetja, që njerzit e kohëve moderne i veshin besimit edhe principeve fetare. Heshtja sështë e mjaftueshme kur faktet edhe veprat flasin të kundërtën.
Vlerat e jetës njerëzore nuk varen nga mendimet dhe opsionet e çdo njërit, për to flet vetë ndërgjegja njerëzore e cila pranon jetën si mirësinë më të lartë që i është dhënë njeriut. Paralelisht me mendimin e çdo njërit, ekzistojnë edhe korniza kufizuese të këtyre mendimeve. Sipas një asambleje të O.K.B thuhet se: çdo njeri ka të drejtën e jetës, lirisë dhe siguisë personale. Lind pyetja kush duhet të mbrohet më shumë jeta e embrionit që është një person më vete, apo e drejta e gruas, që të veprojë si të dojë me trupin e saj. 
Profesori i sociologjisë z. Kavadhis shkruan: Nëse do të flas siç duhet, duhet të pranoj se çdo njëri prej nesh është përgjegjës për tërësinë shoqërore. Pra duket qartë se shoqëria nuk ka vetëm të drejta por edhe detyra dhe detyrim, të ndërhyjë duke ndihmuar dhe mbrojtur njeriun.
Kështu shoqëria ka për detyrë të ndërhyjë edhe të marrë në mbrojtje edhe fëmijët e palindur ende, pjesëtarët më të pafajshëm dhe të pambrojtur të saj.
Anarkisti i njohur Rus Mihail Bakuin thotë: Fëmijët nuk janë pronë e askujt edhe as pronë e prindërve. As pronë e shoqërisë. Nuk i përkasin askujt, veçse lirisë së tyre të ardhme. Shoqëria nuk ka vetëm të drejtën, por edhe detyrën ti rritë. Është mbrojtësja e fmijëve.
Sipas të dhënave të mjekëve, gjurmët e abortit në shpirtrat dhe ndërgjegjien e njerëzve që kanë abortuar, janë të mëdha edhe serioze.
Tek nënat. Probleme të ndryshme shëndetsore. Një pjesë e mirë e grave që kanë abortuar nuk mund të bëhen më nëna. Gjithashtu gjatë procesit të abortit vihet në rrezik serioz edhe vetë jeta e nënës. 
Tek fëmijët. Përqindja e lindjeve të parakohëshme dhe e lidjeve të vekura është më e madhe tek gratë që kanë abortuar më parë. 
Në familje. Tronditje të madhe shpirtërore dhe psiqike të gruas, rënie morale brenda gjirit familjar, si edhe turbullim të unitetit familjar dhe peshë të ndjenjës së fajësisë. 
Tek adoleshentët. Lehtëson marrëdhëniet e pa përgjegjëshme seksuale. 
Që nga kohët e Krishtit mësimi i Kishës është i njëjtë në të gjitha pikat. Kisha në të gjitha ato që thotë edhe mëson nuk bazohet në kritere dhe mendime njerëzish të caktuar. Kisha është mbartëse e së vërtetës që lëçiti vetë Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht, mendimet e saj janë që lartazi. Janë shprehje të urtësisë hyjnore. 
Sot marrshimi i shkencës dhe i teknologjisë bashkëkohore, janë në përputhje me mendimin e Kishës për këtë çështje. Gjthashtu pranojnë se ndërprerja e jetës së embrionit është barasvlefshme me vrasje. Po të njëjtën gjë shprehin edhe etrit e Kishës si Grgor Theologu, Anastas Sinaiti, Maksim Konfesori etj. 
Opinioni i Kishës në përgjithësi edhe i etërve në veçanti, bazohet dhe sjell në shekuj mësimdhënien e Krishtit dhe bazat morale hyjnore. Që nga kohët e hershme të Dhiatës së Vjetër, vrasja dënohej si mëkat edhe ishte në kundështim me Dekalogun që vetë Perëndia i dorëzoi Moisiut. Gjithashtu ky mësim vjen i paprekur që nga kohët e para kristiane. 
Kështu Kisha e shenjtë si trupi i Jisu Krishtit, -kreu i të cilit është vetë Ai, Zoti ynë - e ruan dhe e mbron këtë mësim të pacënuar, pasi edhe vetë Krishti erdhi si përplotësim dhe përmbushje e  li-gjit dhe e profetëve. Pra Perëndia si i pari kurorë-vënës në Eden edhe më pas Krishti si pjesëmarrës në dasmën në Kana të Galilesë, bekon dhe rrit vlerat dhe rëndësinë e martesës dhe njëkohësisht të lindjes së fëmijëve gjë që përbën frytin e martesës.
Pra aborti duke qenë se vret një jetë të sapo krijuar vjen në kundështim të plotë me moralin kristian. Edhe për të treguar shenjtërinë e këtij misteri të madh, të lindjes së fëmijëve, Kisha në shërbesën e kurorëzimit, bekon - pemën e barkut - d.m.th mëmësinë, lindjen. 
Për këtë arsye etër të mëdhenj të Kishës sonë si shën Vasili etj, kanë mbajtur një qëndrim të rreptë ndaj abortit, duke e konsideruar jo vetëm si një vrasje, por si një krim të turpshëm dhe poshtërues. Kanonet e shenjta të Kishës dënojnë jo vetëm nënën e cila kryejnë abort, por edhe personat që marrin pjesë në të si bashkëfajtorë në vrasje. Gjithashtu në këtë pikë duhet theksuar se vrsja përbën një mëkat mortal. Dhe për këtë arsye shën Vasili i Madh në kanonin e tij të dytë thotë se: gruas që aborton me dashjen e saj, duhet ti ndalohet e drejta e çdo misteri për gjithë jetën, por për shkak të ekonomisë, të paktën dhjetë vjet. Në të njëjtën mënyrë edhe në kohët e para apostolike, kanonet e Apostojve dënojnë me çkishërim një veprim të tillë. Duke i hequr - gruas që aborton - të drejtën e mistereve dhe të pjesëmarrjes në to. Pra mund të shohim qartë pozicionimin e Kishës në shekuj rreth abortit. Pozicionim i cili edhe sot është i njëjtë. Pra fjala e fundit me të cilën mund ta karakterizojmë abortin, me gjithë justifikimet që mund ta shoqërojnë, mbetet marrje e një jete njerëzore pa asnjë të drejtë, pra pëbën një vrasje.

----------


## skeshqe

Kam njohur nje grua e cila me tregoi se kur ishte 17-vjece (kur e njoha une ishte ne te 50-tat) kishte abortuar nje femije. Me tha qe dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk mund te harronte c'kishte bere dhe se qante sa here kujtonte krimin, por per cudine time te madhe, kur e pyeta nese do kthehej prapa a do e perseriste ate veprim, ajo m'u pergjigj se "po" do vepronte ashtu sic kishte vepruar.
Ajo qe kuptova ishte se deshira per jete te pavarur ishte shume me e madhe sesa nje jete e pa vrare.
Shume njerez e dine qe aborti eshte krim, e megjithate preferojne abortin perpara jetes.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Persa i perket abortit keto foto flasin shume

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=76504&page=5

----------


## Almida

urime ABIGAIL.Lexova temen dhe teksti me fotografite ishin te mrekullueshme...deri sa erdhi fundi i cili ishte rrenqethes.Bravo,bravo,bravo.
Shpresoj qe te lexohet shume dhe te vleje me shume se shume...

----------


## Matrix

Sigurisht qe aborti eshte krim i rende. I barabarte me vrasjen, ashtu sic cilesohet nga eter te ndryshem te Kishes, duke permendur Shen Vasilin.

Por, une do shtoja qe ky krim nuk rendon vetem mbi vajzen, por mbi te gjithe ata qe nuk luajne gishtin per ta ndihmuar ate vajze si psh babai i femijes, familja, rrethi shoqeror, etj...

Eshte e lehte te drejtohet gishti mbi vajzen qe aborton, por... kush eshte pa mekat le te hedhe gurin i pari...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## malo666

edhe per mua eshte krim, por ama nuk bie dakort parashum me vendmin e kishes ortodokse mbi stem cell research (sa do qe e respektoj ate). e shikoj qe idealisht e mira nuk behet me nje te keqe, por ama kur mendoj se sa njerez qe vuajne nga tere ato semundje me duket si i justifikueshem.

mbase duhet hapur ndonje teme tjeter per kete po nejse.

----------


## kiniku

> Nga pikpamja fetare ky është një veprim jo fetar, i cili i përket frymës së laicitetit dhe trumbetohet nga njerëz që i përkasin të ashtuquajturës “frymë e lirisë”, duke mos njohur asnjë cak moral dhe njerëzor. Gjithashtu krijues dhe përkrahës të kësaj ideje janë edhe qarqet feministe me parullën e tyre të njohur: “jashtë ligjet nga trupat tona”.


Patjeter, abortin edhe une e klasifikoje si vrasje por jo ne kuptimin konvencional.

Flm per informatat rreth embrionit. Instruktive. Por, nuk pajtohem me kete qe citova lart. Mund te thuash se nuk jam Orthodoks dhe se nuk kam asgje te beje me kete teme, por, pasi jam ithtar i "frymes se lirise" (ku secilit i lejohet te planifikoj jeten, sidomos jeten familjare) i cili nuk njeh asnje cak moral dhe njerzor, u ndjeva i thirrur dhe thashe, te shkruaj edhe une ca rreshta. 

Tregom personalisht sa here ke vizituar ndonje jetimore???
Tregom sa here ke ven doren ne xhep dhe ke dhene ndonje donacion per femijet e braktisur???
Tregom se cfare ben shoqeria per frytet e braktisura???

Ulur ne kolltuk eshte lehte te predikosh per moral dhe utopi ku mbreteron paqja dhe idilia, apo une jam kunder vrasjeve e kunder bla bla bla; eshte veshtire te ngritesh dhe ndihmosh nje femije te braktisur e ta pregaditesh per jete. S'ka me lehte dhe moral me te rrejshem se te dashurosh konceptet fiktive. Kur vjen koha te adoptosh apo ne rastin me te mire te ndihmosh femiun qe qan dhe kerkon lemoshe ne rruge; atehere ndryshon disponimi.

Abortin e lejoj per dy arsye: 
a)Praktike dhe 
b)Morale.


Praktike: Alternativa e abortit eshte lindja. Nese nje person ndjen se nuk eshte i gatshem te jete eme dhe tate ne kuptimin e plote te fjales per femiun e tije, se per arsye praktike do te jete e pamundur t'a rris dhe edukoj apo ofroj gezim, atehere pse jo. P.sh. rastet e dhunimit. Dhunohet nje grua dhe mbet shtatzane. Cfare te ben ajo grua? Te lind femiun qe nuk e deshi, femiun qe do ta urrej babain pse ia ka dhunuar nenen, femiun qe do ta urrej veten se ishte fryt i nje mekati apo vepre penale?
Pastaj; grate qe vuajne nga semundjen e ndryshme infektive (AIDS) qe e bartin virusin tek femiu. T'a lind femiun qe e di se nuk do te plaket?


Morale: Prapa cdo aborti fshihet nje arsyetim kardinal te cilin mund ta kuptoje vetem personi me bark te fryre dhe askush tjeter. Cfare te drejte kemi ne te nderhyjme ne intimitetin e saj, ne boten e saj? 
Nese aborti i saj do te 'njollos' shoqerine, cili pjestar i shoqerise u ngrit dhe tha, "linde e une do ta rris"?? "Linde e une do te financoj materialisht"??

S'ka me lehte se kultivimi i moralit abstrakt.

----------


## Albo

> Flm per informatat rreth embrionit. Instruktive. Por, nuk pajtohem me kete qe citova lart. Mund te thuash se nuk jam Orthodoks dhe se nuk kam asgje te beje me kete teme, por, pasi jam ithtar i "frymes se lirise" (ku secilit i lejohet te planifikoj jeten, sidomos jeten familjare) i cili nuk njeh asnje cak moral dhe njerzor, u ndjeva i thirrur dhe thashe, te shkruaj edhe une ca rreshta.


Une ne forumet e komuniteteve te tjera fetare, lexoj ne heshtje ne ato tema ku kam interes te lexoj me deshiren per te mesuar mbi qendrimin e tyre e jo per te diskutuar apo moralizuar me ta. Nuk do te ishte keq ta aplikoje edhe ti kete praktike ne forum ne forumin e nje komuniteti fetar te cilit nuk i perket, apo jo?!




> Tregom personalisht sa here ke vizituar ndonje jetimore???
> Tregom sa here ke ven doren ne xhep dhe ke dhene ndonje donacion per femijet e braktisur???
> Tregom se cfare ben shoqeria per frytet e braktisura???


Ndihmen e gjithesecilit, duhet ta dije vetem besimtari dhe Perendia, askush tjeter. Asnje besimtar orthodhoks nuk i reklamon ndihmat e tija pasi krenaria eshte era me e keqe ne syte e Perendise dhe burimi i te gjitha mekateve e pasioneve.




> Ulur ne kolltuk eshte lehte te predikosh per moral dhe utopi ku mbreteron paqja dhe idilia, apo une jam kunder vrasjeve e kunder bla bla bla; eshte veshtire te ngritesh dhe ndihmosh nje femije te braktisur e ta pregaditesh per jete. S'ka me lehte dhe moral me te rrejshem se te dashurosh konceptet fiktive. Kur vjen koha te adoptosh apo ne rastin me te mire te ndihmosh femiun qe qan dhe kerkon lemoshe ne rruge; atehere ndryshon disponimi.


Thelbi i fjaleve te tua, nuk ka te beje as me femijen ne barkun e nenes fatin e te cilit po diskutohet, as me nenen qe e mban ate femije ne bark. Thelbi i fjaleve te tua ka te beje me egocentrizmin e kohes qe jetojme qe ka prekur qiellin e shtate: e rendesishme nuk eshte jeta e femijes, e rendesishme eshte jeta e nenes. Pra per hir te shendetit fizik te nenes apo rrethaneve te saj personale, duhet te sakrifikohet nje jete femije. Dhe kjo ne vetvete ndryshon plotesisht perkufizimin e fjales "nene", pasi gruan nene dhe djalin burre e ben pikerisht SAKRIFICA. Nena sakrifikon jeten e saj per jeten e femijes se vet ashtu si babai sakrifikon enderrat e jetes se tij per hir te se ardhmes se femijes se tij.

Por ne nje kohe te relativizmit cmendarak, shume gra sot refuzojne edhe te ushqejne femijet e tyre me qumeshin e gjirit vetem e vetem se nuk duan te sakrifikojne bukurine e tyre fizike per mireritjen e femijes e vete!




> Praktike: Alternativa e abortit eshte lindja. Nese nje person ndjen se nuk eshte i gatshem te jete eme dhe tate ne kuptimin e plote te fjales per femiun e tije, se per arsye praktike do te jete e pamundur t'a rris dhe edukoj apo ofroj gezim, atehere pse jo. P.sh. rastet e dhunimit. Dhunohet nje grua dhe mbet shtatzane. Cfare te ben ajo grua? Te lind femiun qe nuk e deshi, femiun qe do ta urrej babain pse ia ka dhunuar nenen, femiun qe do ta urrej veten se ishte fryt i nje mekati apo vepre penale?
> Pastaj; grate qe vuajne nga semundjen e ndryshme infektive (AIDS) qe e bartin virusin tek femiu. T'a lind femiun qe e di se nuk do te plaket?


Nje nga genjeshtrat me te medha qe qoftelargu ka injektuar ne mendjet e njerezve qe jetojne epoken e relativizmit eshte ideja se "njeriu ka kontroll mbi jeten e tij", ne ate shkalle sa mund te diktoje edhe jeten e vdekjen. Cili eshte ai prind qe e di se femija qe po i lind sot do te plaket e thinjet e nuk do te  vdesi 3 vjet me vone nga nje aksident automobolistik?! Lindja e femijes nuk eshte nje "pune qejfi" dhe as nje "proces biologjik", pasi ka shume njerez qe mundohen te bejne femije e nuk bejne dot, edhe pse jane te shendetshem.

Persa i perket vajzes se dhunuar, po te kujtoj qe Shen Konstandini i Madh ishte nje femije i tille dhe Perendia e beri te denje ate dhe nenen e Tij qe te rishkruanin historine e njerezimit. Sikur Shen Helena ta kish abortuar femijen e vete sepse babai i tij ishte nje gjeneral romak te cilin ajo nuk e donte dhe as e njihte, historia do te ishte shkruar ndryshe. Por Shen Helena, ne nje moshe te njome, e pranoi fatin e saj ashtu sic ia shkroi Perendia, duke ecur keshtu ne hapat e Nenes se Perendise, Hyjelindeses se Shenjte emrin e se ciles e levdojne e lusin gjithe brezat e njerezimit.

Ti thashe te gjitha keto per te kuptuar qe Perendia eshte burimi i jetes, dhe ajo qe mund te duket si femije ilegjitim ne syte e njerezve, shenjterohet nga Perendia. Ashtu si femija eshte nje dhurate e Perendise ashtu edhe jeta e njeriut eshte nje bekim i Perendise.

Albo

----------


## kiniku

> Une ne forumet e komuniteteve te tjera fetare, lexoj ne heshtje ne ato tema ku kam interes te lexoj me deshiren per te mesuar mbi qendrimin e tyre e jo per te diskutuar apo moralizuar me ta. Nuk do te ishte keq ta aplikoje edhe ti kete praktike ne forum ne forumin e nje komuniteti fetar te cilit nuk i perket, apo jo?!



Antagonizmi\kunderthenjet, mendimet e ndryshme jane mekanizmi dhe celesi i zhvillimit njerzor. Une mesoj dicka nga ata qe mendojne e veprojne ndryshe nga une. Pastaj, bindjet e mija personale ketu nga parafolesi u etiketuan si ne vijim. 




> trumbetohet nga njerëz që i përkasin të ashtuquajturës “frymë e lirisë”, duke mos njohur asnjë cak moral dhe njerëzor


pra, e ndjeva veten te ofenduar sepse une nuk paskam cak moral dhe njerzor.





> Ndihmen e gjithesecilit, duhet ta dije vetem besimtari dhe Perendia, askush tjeter. Asnje besimtar orthodhoks nuk i reklamon ndihmat e tija pasi krenaria eshte era me e keqe ne syte e Perendise dhe burimi i te gjitha mekateve e pasioneve.


Ne rregull. Une kete pergjigje 'elokuente' mund t'a respektoj, mirpo, si besimtar duhet te pranosh se kam te drejte kur them se mungon ndihma adekuate per femijet e braktisur cdo here duke marre parasysh _gjendjen reale ne terren_. E rradhes mund te jete edhe nje pergjigje tjeter poashtu 'elokuente' mirpo nuk i ndryshon faktet qe i kemi para syve. Statistikat pohojne se shumica e outlaws jane pikerisht te braktisurit te cilet perendia nuk i ka bekuar. Shen Konstantini ka qene perjashtim qe nuk mjafton te ngritet ne doktrine.


Pjesa tjeter e postit te juaj eshte nje pergjithsim dhe lavderim perendise qe nuk ka te beje asgje me temen. 


Kur ndonje cift (jo te gjithe) nuk mund te kete femije, shkojne per te adoptuar ndonje femije. Kerkojne femiun e nje moshe te caktuar, te nje pamje te caktuar, kerkojne te mos jete i semure (sepse nuk dojne te shpenzohen), qe te rrjedh nga nje meme e cila nuk ka qene mentalisht e semure etj etj.
Pra, parashtrojne kushte. 




Pytja ime e ngelur pa pergjigje eshte se cfare ndodh me femijet e braktisur, qe kane lindur si rezultat i permbushjes se nje ligji moral se aborti eshte vrasje, qe jane te shemtuar, qe jane te hendikepuar etj etj. cfare ndodh me ata femije?

E di; mbase do te thuash se kerkoj shume nga ti. 

Jo.

Une vetem kam guximin te flas per frytin e padeshiruar te lene ne meshiren e nje jetimorje me nje buxhet te kufizuar dhe ne meshiren e njerzve te cilet mendojne se lehtesojne ndergjegjen duke dhene 3-4 metelik cdo fundjave.

Eshte veshtire. Shume me veshtire eshte te iu ndihmosh. Por, cka eshte lehte eshte qe njehere ne vit te shkruash nje pankarte Stop Abortit, nje defilim dy oresh para ndonje insitutcioni dhe t'a lehtesosh ndergjegjen. Apo te shkruash ne forum.


Mesazhi; me shume ndihme konkrete sesa moral fiktiv.

----------


## skeshqe

Kinik, po ti vete ke bere ndihme konkrete qe vjen e na gjykon ketu? Gjykimi fillon nga vetja, jo nga te tjeret.
Kush je ti qe duhet te te jape llogari komuniteti ortodoks per ndihmen qe ben, apo per doktirnen qe ka?
Cilat jane rastet me te shumta te aborteve? Mos ndoshta jane keto te perdhunimeve dhe te semundjeve, apo perkunderazi, mos jane ato te qejfit dhe te shtatzanive te paplanifikuara?

Mos ndoshta per femijet e jetimoreve jane pergjegjes komunitetet ku ato jetojne, apo thjesht nje vajze dhe nje djale te pamend dhe qe jetojne thjesht per te permbushur instikte dhe s'e perdorin llogjiken?

Nese me kthen pergjigje, do te te kthej pergjigje.

----------


## kiniku

> Kinik, po ti vete ke bere ndihme konkrete qe vjen e na gjykon ketu? Gjykimi fillon nga vetja, jo nga te tjeret.
> 
> Nese me kthen pergjigje, do te te kthej pergjigje.


Te lutem mos e identifko veten me nje taborr te caktuar.

Babai im i ndjere ka rritur nje femje, (femija ishte Rom, maxhup) per 10 vite rresht, deri sa ky ka mbushur 22 apo 23 vjet. Mund te themi se kjo per shoqerine Kosovare te ngurte me botekuptime rigjide ka qene e papranueshme deri ne nje mase. 

Une personalisht nuk kam bere asnje ndihme konkrete femijve jetime. Mbase, te papriturat e jetes mund te sjellin ne ate pozite te favorshme te iu lehtesoj barren e jetes. 

Mirpo, une nuk shkoj verdalle te iu them shtatzeneve 'linde' se e rrit Zoti. Zoti nuk rrit askend. Lere femiun te uritur dhe ai do vdes. Une jam i vetedijshem se si rritet femiu, eshte nje proces i gjate dhe kerkon sakrifikim te hollave, mundit dhe kohes. Une them se nese nuk mundesh ta rritesh shendosh e mire, dhe nese ke guximin dhe nervat; aborto. 

Nuk dua te gjykoj askend mirpo kur nje burre jep nje deklarate, "linde", patjejter, po te jete burre, duhet te qendroj prapa bindjeve te tija dhe ndihmoj sa here shfaqet nevoja. Nese nje komunitet angazhohet contra abortit, atehere, duhet te materializoj angazhimin e tij ne praktike. Morali nuk jane shkronja te vdekura ne leter, por, veprime konkrete ne jeten e perditshme.

Ju qe jeni contra abortit, kur t'a beni zyrtare abortin me ligj te ndalur, keni pergjegjsine te siguroni mireqenjen e femiut te padeshiruar dhe braktisur. Perndryshe; rrini anash dhe moralin mbani per vete. 

Ka shume per te shkruar por ja qe nuk premton koha.

----------


## Albo

> Babai im i ndjere ka rritur nje femje, (femija ishte Rom, maxhup) per 10 vite rresht, deri sa ky ka mbushur 22 apo 23 vjet. Mund te themi se kjo per shoqerine Kosovare te ngurte me botekuptime rigjide ka qene e papranueshme deri ne nje mase.


Kurse KOASH, ne kampin e vete qe hapi per refugjatet e ardhur nga Kosova ne 1999, strehoi plot gra shtatzena, femije jetime apo te ndare nga prinderit, pleq e plaka qe nuk kishin ku te perplaseshin. Ne ate kampin e Kishes, linden jo pak femije per te cilet nuk mungoi perkujdesja e stafit te Kishes, edhe pse gati te gjithe ata nuk ishin te krishtere por myslimane. 

Jetimorja qe Kisha ka ngritur ne Durres, eshte nje jetimore model per perkujdesjen ndaj femijeve jetime ne gjithe Shqiperine. Pa harruar edhe kopshtet e femijeve dhe shkollat qe Kisha ka hapur jo vetem per femijet jetime por per mbare femijet shqiptare.

E gjithe kjo behet jo sepse te krishteret duan ti bejne qejfin vetes se jane me te mire se te tjeret, por se eshte nje veper dashurie, nga njerez qe besojne se tek cdo njeri duhet te shohim ikonen e Perendise, dhe ndihma ndaj cdo njeriu ne nevoje, eshte ndihma ndaj vete Perendise.




> Mirpo, une nuk shkoj verdalle te iu them shtatzeneve 'linde' se e rrit Zoti. Zoti nuk rrit askend. Lere femiun te uritur dhe ai do vdes. Une jam i vetedijshem se si rritet femiu, eshte nje proces i gjate dhe kerkon sakrifikim te hollave, mundit dhe kohes. Une them se nese nuk mundesh ta rritesh shendosh e mire, dhe nese ke guximin dhe nervat; aborto.


Ne fakt, e gjithe eksperienca e lindjes se nje femije eshte nje nga misteret dhe bukurite me te rralla te kesaj bote. Shume njerez qe mbrojne bindjet e tua, ate te "se drejtes se abortit" mbrojne edhe ate bindjen tjeter "te drejten per marre jeten tende". Bile ka edhe nga ata qe besojne se prindi ka te drejten qe te marri edhe jeten e femijes se tij kur ai eshte lindur e rritur. Dhe ka patur plot raste ku prindi ka vrare femijen e tij te lindur e rritur.

Dhe po do shembuj se cili eshte rezultati final i kesaj fryme qe ti percjell ne kete teme, hidhi nje sy Gjermanise, Italise, Spanjes, Rusise ku nuk po vdesin me vetem foshnja ne barkun e nenes, po vdesin popuj te tere te plakur. Qeverite e ketyre vendeve, duke pare tashme pasojat e kultures se vdekjes, po u japin shtetasve te tyre nje insent financiar per te lindur sa me shume femije dhe per t'iu rikthyer kultures se jetes, kultures se vazhdimesise se jetes.

Ajo qe me ben mua pershtypje me shume se cdo gje tjeter ne debatin mbi abortin, eshte konstatimi se disa prej grave qe flasin me hapur e me fort kunder abortit jane ato qe kane zgjedhur qe te bejne abort dhe jane penduar me cdo qelize te qenies se tyre per kete veprim. 

Mos harro nje nga ligjet universale qe karakterizon jeten e njeriut: cfare do te mbjelledh edhe do te korresh! 

Albo

----------


## kiniku

> Kurse KOASH, ne kampin e vete qe hapi per refugjatet e ardhur nga Kosova ne 1999, strehoi plot gra shtatzena, femije jetime apo te ndare nga prinderit, pleq e plaka qe nuk kishin ku te perplaseshin. Ne ate kampin e Kishes, linden jo pak femije per te cilet nuk mungoi perkujdesja e stafit te Kishes, edhe pse gati te gjithe ata nuk ishin te krishtere por myslimane.


Per kete veprim; une kam vetem fjale admirimi dhe falenderimi. Mirpo, nuk ka te beje asgje me abortin. Gjendja e luftes eshte nje situate e jashtezakonshme. Pastaj, veprimtaria e Kampit per Kosovare ka zgjatur me muaj dhe duhet te pranosh se eshte krejt dic tjeter nese e rrit 'faren e huaj' brenda ne shtepine tende.




> Jetimorja qe Kisha ka ngritur ne Durres, eshte nje jetimore model per perkujdesjen ndaj femijeve jetime ne gjithe Shqiperine. Pa harruar edhe kopshtet e femijeve dhe shkollat qe Kisha ka hapur jo vetem per femijet jetime por per mbare femijet shqiptare.
> E gjithe kjo behet jo sepse te krishteret duan ti bejne qejfin vetes se jane me te mire se te tjeret, por se eshte nje veper dashurie, nga njerez qe besojne se tek cdo njeri duhet te shohim ikonen e Perendise, dhe ndihma ndaj cdo njeriu ne nevoje, eshte ndihma ndaj vete Perendise


Nuk dyshoj ne miresine dhe ndihmen e dhene femijve jetim dhe braktisur nga Kisha pamvarsisht nga motivet; ndaj dashurise qe kane per perendine apo per te ia bere qejfin vetit. Motivet per ndihmen qe u ipet femijve te braktisur nuk duhet potencuar sepse akti eshte ajo qe numerohet. 





> N Shume njerez qe mbrojne bindjet e tua, ate te "se drejtes se abortit" mbrojne edhe ate bindjen tjeter "te drejten per marre jeten tende". Bile ka edhe nga ata qe besojne se prindi ka te drejten qe te marri edhe jeten e femijes se tij kur ai eshte lindur e rritur. Dhe ka patur plot raste ku prindi ka vrare femijen e tij te lindur e rritur.


Mbase me ke keqkuptuar duke menduar se une jam pro abortit ne cdo rast. Jo. Une jam pro abortit vetem ne raste specifike. Jam plotsisht i vetedijshem dhe pajtohem me ty se lindja e femiut eshte nje nga gjerat me te bukura ne bote. Mirpo, aborti nuk duhet kuptuar si dicka tragjike, jo humane apo imorale, herezike apo si dicka nga nente rrethet e ferrit. 

Nese fillojme keshtu; a nuk eshte perdorimi i kondomit vrasje e ndonje fryti te mundshem?

----------


## Baptist

Kush di te na e perkufizoje "cka quajme krim?" nje here? 
Pastaj do e zdritim cka eshte aborti?

Pa e pas te qarte kete nocion biseduesit e meparshem eshte e pamundur te vazhdohet ne shpekulime me te cendrueshme se rreshqitjet qe jane bere siper...

Sepse abort, bukfalisht do te thote "heqje dore"!

A kishte abortuar Zoti njerzimin kur hoqi dore prejt tyre dhe i hodhi ne toke. A ishte krim ky? Sepse edhe ky mund te quhet nje abortim me plotekuptimin e fjales. Heqje dore nga krijesa e vet te cilen ne fillim e krijoi me perkushtim. 

Perse ne ose prinderit tane nuk na kah hedhur perjashta si femije kur ishim te padegjueshem, dhe kur prishnim dicka shume te vlefshme per ta dhe per te cilen gje na e kishin terhequr verejten shume here me pare dhe me seriozitet te madh?

A do te ethote kjo se ne jemi me te mire se krijuesi yne? A do te thote kjo se ne jemi me te meshirshem se Zoti yne?

----------


## Albo

> Mbase me ke keqkuptuar duke menduar se une jam pro abortit ne cdo rast. Jo. Une jam pro abortit vetem ne raste specifike. Jam plotsisht i vetedijshem dhe pajtohem me ty se lindja e femiut eshte nje nga gjerat me te bukura ne bote. Mirpo, aborti nuk duhet kuptuar si dicka tragjike, jo humane apo imorale, herezike apo si dicka nga nente rrethet e ferrit.


Relativizmi i mendimit tend, eshte karakteristike e kohes qe jetojme. Ti je kunder abortit dhe ti je pro abortit ne te njejten kohe, dhe kete e motivon jo mbi kendveshtrimin e jetes por me kendveshtrimin social. Mirepo morali dhe besimi i krishtere nuk le vend per relativizma, por pyetjes se je pro apo kunder abortit i pergjigjemi shkurt: PO/JO!

Kur i krishteri i thote jo abortit, nuk e ben kete gje pasi eshte kunder nenave qe ngelen shtatzena ne maredhenie jashte-martesore, por i thote JO ABORTIT PASI ESHTE PRO SHENJTERISE SE JETES! Per mua jeta eshte e shenjte, cdo forme e saj, prandaj une nuk zgjedh te abortoj, nuk zgjedh te vras veten, nuk zgjedh te vras një plak me një sëmundje fatale, por duroj cdo dhimbje qe mund te sjelli jeta si nje deshmi e besimit tim: Jeta e njeriut eshte e Shenjte! Si jeta e atij njeriu qe lindi brenda marteses nga dy prinder te dashur e te shkolluar, si jeta e atij femijes se lindur nga nje prostitute ne rruge.




> Nese fillojme keshtu; a nuk eshte perdorimi i kondomit vrasje e ndonje fryti te mundshem?


Perëndia bekon lidhjen martesore midis nje burri dhe nje gruaje, dhe qe nga ai moment kur keta kurorezohen ne Kishe, ata jane NJE e jo dy ne syte e Perendise. Perendia bekon edhe kontaktin fizik midis ciftit qe eshte nje konsumim i dashurise, per aq kohe sa ky eshte nje akt natyral i dashurise per njeri-tjetrin dhe jo pjelle e pasioneve te mishit te diktuara nga demonet.




> Sepse abort, bukfalisht do te thote "heqje dore"!


Heqje dore nga jeta! Abortimi i femijes ne bark te nenes, nuk eshte shume ndryshe nga vetevrasja e nje njeriu, nuk eshte shume ndryshe nga njerez qe zgjedhin ti japin fund jetes se tyre pasi nuk durojne dot dhimbjet e semundjes terminale nga e cila vuajne. Heqja dore nga jeta, do te thote flakja tej e ikones se Perendise qe gjejme tek cdo njeri, dhe refuzimi i Frymes se Shenjte Jetedhenese qe na fut ne kungim me Perendine Triun.

Kur nje nene abortin me vetedije, mekati nuk bie mbi femijen qe nuk e pa driten e kesaj bote, mekati bie mbi vete nenen. Dhe ky mekat e largon kete nene nga Perendia dhe e hedh ne krahet e Mbreterise se Vdekjes, Ferrit, qe eshte vendi ku dergjen te gjithe njerezit qe zgjedhihn te prishin kungimin me Perendine. 




> A kishte abortuar Zoti njerzimin kur hoqi dore prejt tyre dhe i hodhi ne toke. A ishte krim ky? Sepse edhe ky mund te quhet nje abortim me plotekuptimin e fjales. Heqje dore nga krijesa e vet te cilen ne fillim e krijoi me perkushtim.


Ben mire qe pyet pasi te mungon perspektiva kishtare dhe keshtu meson dhe zgjeron kulturen tende. Zoti nuk e flaku Even dhe Adamin ne toke, Eva dhe Adamin zgjodhen qe te provojne frytin e Pemes se Ndaluar, Pemes se Diturise ne Kopshtin e Edenit pasi u genjyen nga gjarperi. Ti tani mund te pyesesh se perse Zoti qe krijoi gjithcka me Fjalen e Tij krijoi edhe Pemen e Diturise kur kjo ishte e ndaluar per krijesen e vete? Pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte: njeriu ishte nje krijese dashurie sipas ikones se Perendise dhe mbartes i Frymes se Shenjte te Perendise. Dhe dashuria e Perendise ndaj njeriut nuk ishte nje dashuri e imponuar mbi te, por nje dashuri ne liri te plote: Perendia i dha njeriut LIRINE per te zgjedhur, kungimin ne pranine e Perendise ne Eden, ose nje jete larg Perëndisë. Njeriu zgjodhi këtë të dytën duke provuar frytin e Pemës së Diturisë.

Dhe qe te kuptosh se sa e madhe eshte dashuria e Perëndisë për krijesën e vetë mëkatare, duhet të kuptosh realitetin e Adamit të Ri, Krishtit, Shpëtimtarit, Birit të Vetëmlindur të Perëndisë, Fjalës së Perëndisë me të Cilin krijoi gjithcka, i cili u mishërua dhe u bë njeri dhe eci mes njerëzve, predikoi e bëri plot cudira për tu dëshmuar njerëzve që ai ishte Shpëtimtari për të cilin flisnin profetët e Izraelit, dhe u kryqëzua edhe pse ishte i pamëkat, vdiq dhe u ringjall të tretën ditë, duke shkatërruar njëherë e përgjithmonë Mbretërinë e Vdekjes që e bënte të pamundur shpëtimin e njeriut.

Aq e madhe është dashuria e Perëndisë për njeriun, aqsa lejoi që krijesa të kryqëzojë Krijuesin, Birin e Vetëmlindur. Duke përfunduar me sukses atë mision që nuk përfundoi dot Adami i parë: sjelljen në kungim me Perëndinë të gjithë krijesës mbi të cilën njeriu kish pushtet.

Pra pyetja qe ti ben eshte ne fakt pyetja e gabuar. Pyetja që duhet të bësh është a jemi ne njerëzit, mëkatarët e pandreqshëm të denjë për një flijim të tillë nga ana e Perëndisë?!




> Perse ne ose prinderit tane nuk na kah hedhur perjashta si femije kur ishim te padegjueshem, dhe kur prishnim dicka shume te vlefshme per ta dhe per te cilen gje na e kishin terhequr verejten shume here me pare dhe me seriozitet te madh?


Perseri, po ben pyetjen e gabuar. Pyetja qe duhet te besh eshte: Pse ata prinderit tane na flisnin qe te vegjel qe te mos benim kete e ate gje? E benin sepse donin te na kufizonin lirine tone feminore, apo e benin fale dashurise per ne, sepse nuk donin qe femijet e tyre te vuanin pasojat e gabimeve qe ata vete mund ti kishin bere kur ishin femije?!




> A do te ethote kjo se ne jemi me te mire se krijuesi yne? A do te thote kjo se ne jemi me te meshirshem se Zoti yne?


Abrahami ofroi si sakrifice ndaj Perendise djalin e tij te vetem qe e lindi ne pleqeri, Isakun. Perëndia sakrifikoi për dashurinë ndaj njeriut Birin e Tij të Vetëmlindur, Krishtin! Ti cfare ke sakrifikuar per Perendine apo njerezimin?!

Albo

----------


## skeshqe

Kiniku, c'tregojne statistikat mbi abortin? Sa aborte jane pasoje e rrethanave specifike dhe sa aborte jane pasoje e "s'kam mundesi, me duhet te shkoj neper party edhe ndonja 2 vjet te tjera se s'jam e rritur akoma, me duhet te bej akoma pak qejf se jam e re, s'kam nge te rrit femije."?

Nuk ka statistika te tilla, dhe e di pse s'ka? Sepse askush nuk do te mbaje pergjegjesi. Thua pse flasin burrat per abortin. Burrat bile duhet te flasin shume me teper sesa grate pasi ata jane mbjellesit e jetes. Si mund te quhet shtatzania e nje gruaje vendim i saji? Si mund te quhet aborti zgjedhja e saj, kur ajo ne fakt po aborton jo vetem frutin e trupit te saj, por edhe frutin e trupit te dikujt tjeter.

Sa per punen e pergjegjesise te shoqerise. Pergjegjesia fillon nga vetja, pastaj nga shoqeria. Njeriu i njeh shume mire kushtet dhe ligjet ne te cilat lind. Nuk ka pse te presim te na i bejne gjerat te tjeret. Per sa kohe qe nje njeri merr vendim te jetoje si i /e rritur, atehere ato jane pergjegjesite. 
Nuk mund te justifikohet cdo abort me rastet e rralla te incesteve, perdhunimeve apo semundjeve te nenave. Keshtu qe keto diskutimet e jetimeve nuk jane aq me vend ketu, nuk jane te gjithe jetimet femije marrdheniesh qe thashe me siper, por perkunderazi, jane femije te pasionit te castit dhe te qejfit. Prandaj kush ben qejf, le te mbaje dhe pergjegjesite e qejfit, nuk do fajesohet kisha apo cilido institucion fetar apo moral per qejfet e njerit apo tjetrit. Kot nuk kane thene "qejfi i ha kumbllat e tharta".

----------


## kiniku

> Kur i krishteri i thote jo abortit, nuk e ben kete gje pasi eshte kunder nenave qe ngelen shtatzena ne maredhenie jashte-martesore, por i thote JO ABORTIT PASI ESHTE PRO SHENJTERISE SE JETES


Mbase eshte vone te me thuash kete sepse *Historia tregon se me shume gjak kane derdhur Kishat dhe Xhamiat sesa vete djalli*. 

Mesazhi yt eshte perplot moral fiktiv. 






> Prandaj kush ben qejf, le te mbaje dhe pergjegjesite e qejfit, nuk do fajesohet kisha apo cilido institucion fetar apo moral per qejfet e njerit apo tjetrit. Kot nuk kane thene "qejfi i ha kumbllat e tharta".


Po; plotsisht pajtohem. 

Mirpo, duke nderhyre ne jeten e tjerve dhe duke iu treguar se cfare te bejne, ne supet tuaja je duke marre nje obligim. Kjo eshte ajo qe ti dhe tjeret nuk e kuptoni. Njeriu obligohet me fjalen e dhene dhe me bindjet e tij.  Bindjet nuk jane vetem parime dhe principe te shkruara ne leter por jane veprime reale ne jete. 





> Nuk mund te justifikohet cdo abort me rastet e rralla te incesteve, perdhunimeve apo semundjeve te nenave


As nuk jam duke tentuar te beje nje gje te tille. Ju jeni duke tentuar qe verberisht dhe pa asnje rezerve te ngelni konseguent qendrimeve te arritura nga Kisha duke mos i lene hapsire asnje arsyetimi llogjik. 

E kuptoj se mbase e gjitha ka filluar si qejf 5 minutash mirpo asnjeri nuk ka te drejte te insistoj qe cdo gje _duhet_ te perfundoj sipas vlerave te percaktuar nga feja sidomos atehere kur nuk ka ndermend te jete pjese e zgjidhjes apo materialisht te kontriboj\mbeshtet bindjet e tij sepse atehere ajo eshte vetem demagogji abstrakte. E femiu i padeshiruar, dhimbja dhe mundi qe ka perpara eshte dicka reale, e prekshme dhe torturuse. 

Nuk je duke propozuar se a te shkoj cifti per pushime ne Turqi apo Greqi; je duke i _detyruar_  te lindin femiun. Kur detyron dikend te beje dicka, edhe ti ke nje pjese te pergjegjsise.

----------


## skeshqe

> Po; plotsisht pajtohem. 
> 
> Mirpo, duke nderhyre ne jeten e tjerve dhe duke iu treguar se cfare te bejne, ne supet tuaja je duke marre nje obligim. Kjo eshte ajo qe ti dhe tjeret nuk e kuptoni. Njeriu obligohet me fjalen e dhene dhe me bindjet e tij.  Bindjet nuk jane vetem parime dhe principe te shkruara ne leter por jane veprime reale ne jete.


Kush po flet per nderhyrje? Une nuk di qe Kisha te kete forcuar njeri te beje dicka. Kisha thjesht shpall standartin qe i eshte dhene nga Perendia dhe kaq. Nese dikush ndihet i/e forcuar kjo eshte nga ndergjegja e gjithesecilit, dhe jo nga nderhyrjet e Kishes. Kisha beson dhe praktikon vullnetin e lire, ate qe vete Perendia ia dha. Kisha e do Perendine sepse do ta doje, jo sepse eshte e detyruar ta doje.




> As nuk jam duke tentuar te beje nje gje te tille. Ju jeni duke tentuar qe verberisht dhe pa asnje rezerve te ngelni konseguent qendrimeve te arritura nga Kisha duke mos i lene hapsire asnje arsyetimi llogjik. 
> 
> E kuptoj se mbase e gjitha ka filluar si qejf 5 minutash mirpo asnjeri nuk ka te drejte te insistoj qe cdo gje _duhet_ te perfundoj sipas vlerave te percaktuar nga feja sidomos atehere kur nuk ka ndermend te jete pjese e zgjidhjes apo materialisht te kontriboj\mbeshtet bindjet e tij sepse atehere ajo eshte vetem demagogji abstrakte. E femiu i padeshiruar, dhimbja dhe mundi qe ka perpara eshte dicka reale, e prekshme dhe torturuse. 
> 
> Nuk je duke propozuar se a te shkoj cifti per pushime ne Turqi apo Greqi; je duke i _detyruar_  te lindin femiun. Kur detyron dikend te beje dicka, edhe ti ke nje pjese te pergjegjsise.


Ti o vella ngaterron propozimin dhe paraqitjen e nje rregulli, menyre jetese me presionin apo forcen. Une mund te sugjeroj sa here te dua per dicka, por ne fund te fundit nuk i kam vene lakun ne fyt askujt. Keshtu qe keto perralla shitja dikujt tjeter. Asnje njeri nuk ndikohet nga doktrina e Kishes kur vjen ne vendimin e abortit apo te mbajtjes se jetes. Gjithesekush ka bindjet e veta, ato qe pershtaten me doktrinen e Kishes dhe ato qe nuk pershtaten. C'ka ketu kaq shume per te diskutuar? Apo kur nuk e mban dot fajin vete nje njeri, do te rendoje dike tjeter?
Shko me pushime. Mos aborto. - Ne asnjera nuk ka force. THjesht nje mendim dhe nje sugjerim per c'ka eshte me vlere per jeten ne syte e Zotit dhe Kishes.
Kisha nuk mban persiper as pergjegjesine dhe as mekatin e askujt. Kisha ka shtruar perpara gjithesecilit ate qe Zoti ka bere dhe kerkon dhe secili zgjedh sipas deshires. Cdo gje permblidhet ne nje fjale te vetme: "Vullnet i lire"

----------


## ilia spiro

Nuk e di, dhe te me falin per kete anetaret e forumit orthodhoks, po a ka ndonje deklarate zyrtare te KOASH-it kunder abortit, ashtu sic u be per martesat homoseksuale.
Ligji i abortit eshte miratuar ne vitin 1995. Edhe ne qoftese se eshte bere njehere, une mendoj se periodikisht Sinodi i Shenjte duhet te beje deklarata, kunder ketij ligji kriminal.
Ftoj anetaret te diskutojne lidhur me kete ceshtje.

----------


## isidor

Pershendetje.Dua te sqaroj se ne lidhje me abortin Kisha eshte e qarte permes kanoneve te saj. Aborti konsiderohet nje mekat i rende, njesoj si te vrasesh nje njeri, krijese e Perendise. Ardhja ne jete e cdo personi eshte dhurate e Perendise permes prinderve dhe askush nuk ka te drejte te marr jeten e nje te pafajshmi. Sinodi i Kishes se Shqiperise, referuar kanoneve te Orthodhoksise, mban qendrim te prere ndaj kesaj ceshtje dhe nuk ka nevoje per deklarata zyrtare.



QUOTE=ilia spiro;2383215]Nuk e di, dhe te me falin per kete anetaret e forumit orthodhoks, po a ka ndonje deklarate zyrtare te KOASH-it kunder abortit, ashtu sic u be per martesat homoseksuale.
Ligji i abortit eshte miratuar ne vitin 1995. Edhe ne qoftese se eshte bere njehere, une mendoj se periodikisht Sinodi i Shenjte duhet te beje deklarata, kunder ketij ligji kriminal.
Ftoj anetaret te diskutojne lidhur me kete ceshtje.[/QUOTE]

----------

